# Multiple Plecos in 20 gal



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey. I just moved my albino bushy nose pleco from it's 5 gallon into a 20 gallon. The other fish I had in there with him died and I wanted to conserve some space.

In the 20, there's a clown pleco, which I thought died. I found him in there after I put the bushy nose in there. *Is there gong to be problems having two plecos in one tank?* It seems there wouldn't be because it's a pretty big tank.

Thanks.


----------



## tom03 (Oct 7, 2010)

i have 3 plecos in one tank doing fine. had more since my water levels spiked. now all is fine and the three are doing very well. clown, royal, and common. as long as there is plenty of hiding places youre good.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

braykbeat said:


> Hey. I just moved my albino bushy nose pleco from it's 5 gallon into a 20 gallon. The other fish I had in there with him died and I wanted to conserve some space.
> 
> In the 20, there's a clown pleco, which I thought died. I found him in there after I put the bushy nose in there. *Is there gong to be problems having two plecos in one tank?* It seems there wouldn't be because it's a pretty big tank.
> 
> Thanks.


 So long as you have some wood for both the clown pleco and the Bristlenose then you could keep the two in 20 gal with not too many other fishes.
Both the Clown pleco and now the Bristlenose will create a fair amount of waste on their own and weekly water changes of 30 to 50 percent will help maintain the water quality.
Were it me,,I would see that there is modest water movement either by oversize filter, or by addition of a small powerhead.
These two species in my expierience do best in oxygen rich water (airstones) and water with movement or slight current.
A school of six to eight small tetra's would be all I would add to the 20 gallon tank assuming it has a healthy biological filter = Cycled.
Would also add some vegetable matter once or twice a week after lights out for the plecos to nibble on and remove the uneaten portion of a morning.
I have had them take(eat) zuchinni,cucumber,sweet bell pepper,romain lettuce, bananna skin (fleshy side),and algae wafers ,spirulina pellets.


----------



## braykbeat (Jul 10, 2009)

1077 said:


> So long as you have some wood for both the clown pleco and the Bristlenose then you could keep the two in 20 gal with not too many other fishes.
> Both the Clown pleco and now the Bristlenose will create a fair amount of waste on their own and weekly water changes of 30 to 50 percent will help maintain the water quality.
> Were it me,,I would see that there is modest water movement either by oversize filter, or by addition of a small powerhead.
> These two species in my expierience do best in oxygen rich water (airstones) and water with movement or slight current.
> ...


There are about 7 cherry barbs there, 4 albino and 3 regular. I actually have both a 30g aquaclear and a 15g aqua tech filter on the tank, so it's plenty filtered. Nice and clear too :-D .

What do you think of aqua tech filters? I got it for like 10 bucks. I heard they're designed by the same people who make another high end name brand. I forgot which one it is.

Do you have a "screw-cumber" to weigh all the veggies down? I saw some on ebay and they look very useful as far as that goes. Right now, I have shrimp pellets and Hikari algae wafers.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

braykbeat said:


> There are about 7 cherry barbs there, 4 albino and 3 regular. I actually have both a 30g aquaclear and a 15g aqua tech filter on the tank, so it's plenty filtered. Nice and clear too :-D .
> 
> What do you think of aqua tech filters? I got it for like 10 bucks. I heard they're designed by the same people who make another high end name brand. I forgot which one it is.
> 
> Do you have a "screw-cumber" to weigh all the veggies down? I saw some on ebay and they look very useful as far as that goes. Right now, I have shrimp pellets and Hikari algae wafers.


I have a couple of the aqua tech filters (walmart) and have found them to work well so long as the intake tubes and impeller are kept clean, otherwise...the flow rate slows considerably.
Don't use the 'Screw cumber" but they look like they would work well.
I just stick a fork through the veggies or wrap them around a rock with a rubberband to hold them down.
Do keep in mind that the wood i mentioned is not just for place to rest ,but it is a requirement for the plecos you mention. The Clown pleco eats a fair amount of wood and the Bristlenose also needs would to help with digestive process.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

1077 said:


> I have a couple of the aqua tech filters (walmart) and have found them to work well so long as the intake tubes and impeller are kept clean, otherwise...the flow rate slows considerably.
> Don't use the 'Screw cumber" but they look like they would work well.
> I just stick a fork through the veggies or wrap them around a rock with a rubberband to hold them down.
> Do keep in mind that the wood i mentioned is not just for place to rest ,but it is a requirement for the plecos you mention. The Clown pleco eats a fair amount of wood and the Bristlenose also needs would to help with digestive process.


 
:roll:Meant to spell wood in last sentence rather than would . Jeez .


----------

